# Canon Pixma ip3000 und CD`s bedrucken



## NBOne (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Canon Pixma ip3000. Er macht merkwürdige Dinge beim CD`s bedrucken. 

Ich drucke mit der Canon Software CD-Label Print, die beim Drucker dabei war. Ich möchte viele CD`s mit dem selben Motiv bedrucken und gebe beispielsweise 10 Kopien an. Es werden immer 2 gedruckt, danach druckt der Drucker nicht mehr. Er zieht den zu bedruckenden Rohling ein, schiebt ihn ein wenig vor und zurück und spuckt ihn unbedruckt wieder aus. Egal wie viele Kopien ich angebe, nach 2 ist immer Schluss. Es ist auch schonmal vorgekommen das die 3. CD nur zur Häfte Bedruckt war.
Wenn ich wähle das 2 CD`s ausgedruckt werden, und danach noch einmal den Auftrag für 2 weitere CD`s gebe, läuft alles einwandfrei.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Gruß,

NBOne


----------



## BSA (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Also ich habe den gleichen Drucker und habe auch schon jede Menge CD`s damit bedruckt, ist echt praktisch!
Aber ich hab leider nie versucht mehr als einen zu bedrucken!
Aber es ist doch ein leichtes immer wieder neu auf Drucken zu gehen, den Rohling musst du ja eh auch immer neu einlegen!

Aber der drucker ist auf jedneflal sehr gut, oder? Was sagst du?


----------



## NBOne (14. Oktober 2005)

Gude,

jo, ich find den Drucker auch wirklich gut von der Qualität her, aber hatte schon des öfteren Probleme mit dem CD`s bedrucken. Keine Ahnung was da immer los ist.

Die Sache ist einfach das ich wirklich viele Rohlinge mit einem Motiv bedrucken möchte. Da will ich dann einfach am Rechner nichts mehr machen, sondern immer wenn er fertig ist den Rohling wechseln und die Seitenvorschubtaste drücken.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee wie ich mein Problem lösen kann...

Gruß,

NBOne


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Ich hab auch nen Drucker, der angeblich CDs bedrucken soll.
Modell: Epson Stylus Photo R300

Druckt aber keine CDs weil hinten am einschub bei den Rohlingen was klemmt oder den Weg versperrt. Muss Mal schaun ob Ich da noch Garantie habe..


MfG Alexander12


----------

